# Phoenix gold registry for limited edition amps



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I created a webpage dedicated as a registry for Limited edition Phoenix gold amps. Please take a look, it's still a work in progress.

If you have any amps that are on there please send me your serial number, and if you want a username or your real name, and the state/country that you are in. 

I am short on many of he amps, and some of the info might be out of date. 

The page is Phoenix gold registry

Feel free to send info to [email protected]
Thanks.


Check out Home


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Just a heads up...I've been updating it daily, not just with new owners that contact me but I've been adding pictures, descriptions, graphics, and videos. I also added a page that talks about recapping (notes).

If you haven't seen it yet then check it out. If you have then please check back every once in a while. I'd like to think that my money and time aren't being wasted.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Who's the David Werner guy on that site that owns about every amp PG ever made?


----------

